# Viagra Warning



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I finally decided to try a Viagra to see if it was as good and effective as they say it is. I want to warn everyone be careful using Viagra. I will never take it again, I couldn't never get the Viagra swallowed cause my tongue kept swelling up. Hell I **** near choked on my own tongue never could get the Viagra down.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

So did she like the swollen tongue feeling?


----------

